# Lost Vape Drone DNA 250C



## Anvil (19/9/18)

Just seen the link on the Lost Vape website for a Drone with a 250c.

Seriously looking forward to this as there is a large shortage of dual batt squonks, especially with a dna chip!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anvil (19/9/18)

On another note, for the life of me I can't click anything on the site link-wise. Not sure if it's an issue my end or on the website end, but if anyone can actually go into the link and see more info then please post it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/9/18)

Anvil said:


> View attachment 145894
> Just seen the link on the Lost Vape website for a Drone with a 250c.
> 
> Seriously looking forward to this as there is a large shortage of dual batt squonks, especially with a dna chip!


Will they be accepting kidneys as payment? I don't need 2... do I? 

Would love to own one of these one day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/9/18)

Anvil said:


> On another note, for the life of me I can't click anything on the site link-wise. Not sure if it's an issue my end or on the website end, but if anyone can actually go into the link and see more info then please post it here.


Not doing anything on my side either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/18)

Anvil said:


> On another note, for the life of me I can't click anything on the site link-wise. Not sure if it's an issue my end or on the website end, but if anyone can actually go into the link and see more info then please post it here.



i was just wondering how you got that right. everything i was clicking this weekend was linked to the orion page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (19/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> i was just wondering how you got that right. everything i was clicking this weekend was linked to the orion page.


You're lucky you got to the Orion page. I just stay on the homepage no matter what. I can click on the 3 blog-looking posts at the bottom, but seeing as though one still has filler Latin text my thought is that these are just fluff. Either way, I've now tried on 3 different browsers with the same result. Could be bad site planning and/or management in general.

The only other thing I could find regarding this mod is from Element Vape (https://www.elementvape.com/lost-vape-drone-bf-squonker-dna166-tc-box-mod?enter=true) but this honestly looks like they just took the page and blurb from the old Drone DNA 166 and made a few minor edits. With no access to the link on the LV site there is no way to verify the info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (19/9/18)

@Constantbester ons kort die in ons lewe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/9/18)

It's almost Xmas.

I'm taking donations

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/18)

Anvil said:


> You're lucky you got to the Orion page. I just stay on the homepage no matter what. I can click on the 3 blog-looking posts at the bottom, but seeing as though one still has filler Latin text my thought is that these are just fluff. Either way, I've now tried on 3 different browsers with the same result. Could be bad site planning and/or management in general.
> 
> The only other thing I could find regarding this mod is from Element Vape (https://www.elementvape.com/lost-vape-drone-bf-squonker-dna166-tc-box-mod?enter=true) but this honestly looks like they just took the page and blurb from the old Drone DNA 166 and made a few minor edits. With no access to the link on the LV site there is no way to verify the info.



i’m busy downloading the website now. i’ll see if there’s anything and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/9/18)

Links working my side. This thing looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (19/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/18)

Stosta said:


> Links working my side. This thing looks amazing!



can you post the direct link to the drone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (19/9/18)

Stosta said:


>


Funny guy. Had me clicking like a madman

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/9/18)

Hope it is better than the Furyan - it was great for 2 weeks and then it just started to misfire and lag like an old Cortina. I sent it in the VK who fiddled with it a bit but alas, it is now just a paperweight...so disappointing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Hope it is better than the Furyan - it was great for 2 weeks and then it just started to misfire and lag like an old Cortina. I sent it in the VK who fiddled with it a bit but alas, it is now just a paperweight...so disappointing...


That really sucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n1mda (18/10/18)

Just registered to show you the mod



Enjoy 

Greetings from Spain!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (18/10/18)

n1mda said:


> Just registered to show you the mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum!

Also... Oh man. Ohhhhhhh man. I need this like now.
Wonder if VaporDNA will be doing a PSO version? That could be something special.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

Drone-BF-DNA-250C-User-Manual


----------



## M.Adhir (30/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (30/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 152683


Have a soft spot for anything Ultem. Would look good too if the Ultem wasn’t polished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Have a soft spot for anything Ultem. Would look good too if the Ultem wasn’t polished.


also the stainless doesn’t really suit the ultem, the black however...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (30/11/18)

Will be released early 2019

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (30/11/18)

I have to agree with you on the Black & Ultem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/11/18)

Full black 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> Drone-BF-DNA-250C-User-Manual


so according to the attached user manual 2 x 18650’s in parallel with max 400W output.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (30/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> 2 x 18650’s in parallel


In parallel you say?! Now I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (30/11/18)

Huffapuff said:


> In parallel you say?! Now I'm interested



Me too , but the price might scare some off probably ... hope VaporDNA get's one of those Blue limited jobbies I'd be keen on one of those.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (30/11/18)

I'm gonna put a hadaly on mine. 
Battery will last one month lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (31/12/18)

And it’s out
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/mods/products/lost-vape-drone-bf-dna250c-200w-tc-mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (31/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> And it’s out
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/mods/products/lost-vape-drone-bf-dna250c-200w-tc-mod


Oh wow that price ... I'm so tempted to grab an amber...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (31/12/18)

Christos said:


> Oh wow that price ... I'm so tempted to grab an amber...


The black and amber drone. Black goon 22 or apocalypse. Ultem 810 low profile tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/18)

M.Adhir said:


> The black and amber drone. Black goon 22 or apocalypse. Ultem 810 low profile tip.


Almost sounds like you are pimping out your car

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

